# Riversdale Tech Liverpool 1965 ----



## cyfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Just a quick hello to all, and anyone that may know me from Liverpool.
I was and Eng Apprentice with Shell Tankers and would like to hear from anyone who was at Liverpool and who remembers me or sailed with me.
best wishes
Jerry Moore


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Jerry
Good to hear from you. Remember those hellish days on the Syndic? I will reply more fully by email.

Regards Robert.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the site Jerry . If you go to the right of your screen and click on Search Forums then put in Riversdale it will open a page with many threads on Riversdale which should make good reading for you and no doubt you will find some old mates .

Aiggie for lunch ??
Regards Derek


----------



## Tim Garnett (Nov 4, 2011)

I might remember you were,t you of two brothers that were also lifeboatmen at Morecombe? Tim G.


----------

